# Windows 7 computer cannot connect to my Windows 8 network



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

I switched my desktop computer to Windows 8 (upgrade from Windows 7 Pro); the upgrade ran well.
However, now my Laptop, which is a Lenovo Windows 7 ultimate machine, can no longer connect to the Windows 8 machine network (although the Windows 8 machine can see the laptop and communicate with it on the network).
I cannot upgrade the Laptop to Windows 8 yet because I have certain software running on it that is not yet supported by Windows 8.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Do you mean you can't connect to the windows 8 machine? Usually this is because the computers don't have the same userid and password. When you try to connect what happens?


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

djaburg said:


> Do you mean you can't connect to the windows 8 machine? Usually this is because the computers don't have the same userid and password. When you try to connect what happens?


You are probably correct; I had to change my password on the Windows 8 machine.
I can't find the place on the Windows 7 machine in which to change my login defaults to the network.


----------

